# Partially collapsed trachea - Tango



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Both my dogs will occasionally have a reverse sneezing episode. However, as spring/summer has progressed, Tango's had more frequent and more severe bouts, to the point that it became very concerning to me. 

We've been to the Vet a couple of times now for this issue. Initially Tango was prescribed a low dose of chlorpheniramine, an antihistamine. When it did nothing, the dosage was increased, which also had virtually no effect. We were back at the Vet's yesterday because Tango had become exercise intolerant and even mild exertion (like running from his crate to the kitchen, or dancing around waiting for me to feed him etc.,) brought on an episode. He would sometimes gag while eating or drinking. 

He is suffering from a partially collapsed trachea, of which reverse sneezing is a symptom. The dorsal membrane--the soft area that connects the u-shaped bands of gristle that comprise the trachea (windpipe)--collapses inwards or swells, or both, resulting in the windpipe becoming obstructed, much like a straw that has collapsed. Because I'm a very visual person, I found some simple diagrams that helped me understand what we're dealing with. Sharing them here in hopes they'll be helpful to you, too, because this issue is common in small breeds.





The trachea is the airway from the larnyx to the main bronchi in the lungs. It looks somewhat similar to that of a vacuum hose and has many stiff rings with flexible tissue connecting them. Sometimes these rings are not stiff enough and are unable to hold the trachea open against the air pressure that’s created during respiration. The portion of the trachea that is not stiff is then sucked into the airway causing partial obstruction making it difficult for Tango to breathe.

His symptoms have become severe enough that his diagnosis has moved from allergy triggered reverse sneezing to partially collapsed trachea. He's now been prescribed Temaril-P, a combination corticosteroid and antihistamine. The low grade steroid will reduce the inflammation and swelling of that dorsal membrane, allowing the antihistamine to work. He is on a graduated dosage which will taper off completely after a month. Two weeks in, he'll be prescribed an additional antihistamine that he will continue to take during these months when the pollens and other allergens are rampant. The Vet warned me a visit ago that we may have to resort to this regimen, and encouraged me to reduce Tango's weight a bit in preparation, because the steroid may cause some weight gain, and overweight is one of the of the causes or at least contributing factors of reverse sneezing/collapsed trachea so we didn't want to make matters worse. To that end, I've been giving him slightly less kibble for a month, reducing his weight from 3.2 pounds to 2.9 pounds. 

This has been very stressful. It's not life threatening, but even so it's no fun to watch your beloved pet struggling to breathe, having to stop in the middle of running to be picked up because he's having an episode, pausing several times while eating in order to gag. 

Have any of your dogs been prescribed a steroid? What was your experience with the drug? I am not thrilled that he's on such a strong medication, but it's necessary in the short term. I'm also researching holistic/nutritional approaches to strengthening the tracheal area and that dorsal membrane to help prevent a re-occurence.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Poor Tango! I'm glad that he's getting it cared for & I hope that treatment will work well for him.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! So sorry you're going thru this. I often say TN will be the death of us because of all the allergies that lead to so many problems. The trick is to try to keep them as calm as possible. Hope you find some resolution to this. Thanks for the pics. I'm interested to find out ways we could strengthen the trachea.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no  I have no advice as I've not gone through this before, but I wanted to express my healing thoughts and give a big virtual hug to you and Tango.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi, Zarita (spayed, age 8) has this. Hot weather seems to make it worse. Yesterday, barking at the neighbors dog brought it on for the first time. She can only run a little, play for a short time, before she starts coughing and gagging. I thought it was her heart, but vet pressed a little on the trachea, and that re produced the symptoms. She is on no meds.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Ronni. Have you thought of surgery? They insert a stent into the trachea that keeps it open. I've heard good things about that. You may want to research it?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I'm interested to find out ways we could strengthen the trachea.


Lisa, I'm going to be following up on that, starting with this website:

Collapsed Trachea Treatment | Dog Coughing | Supplements



> So sorry to hear this Ronni. Have you thought of surgery? They insert a stent into the trachea that keeps it open. I've heard good things about that. You may want to research it?


Tracey, we discussed it, but I'm really hoping to avoid surgery. We're exploring a variety of treatments right now, starting with the current treatment plan, and will use this current season to see if we can get the symptoms under control. During the winter months I'm going to see if I can't handle this from the inside out, with supplements to support and strengthen the organs, tissues and cartilage involved. The Vet was pleased to discover that one of the supplements I'm already using strengthens respiratory organs, so that's good. 

If this isn't solved on our current plan, then I may re-visit the surgery idea however much I am resisting it right now. If it comes to that, I am VERY grateful that my Vet is a gifted surgeon and very experienced with small animals and exotics. If he can do successful bladder surgery on a gerbil, and routinely neuter and spay rats and mice, I feel confident he can deal with a small dog who is 10X the size of the rodents he routinely operates on.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this Ronni. Thank you for sharing with us, your post is
informative and I'm sure others will find it useful & helpful. Give sweet 
Tango a kiss from me. I really hope the treatments help. Hugs.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know if this will help any, but this past winter I bought an air purifier; a cheap one from Walmart to see if there's a difference in Midgie's breathing and allergies & ours too. There has been a difference. The proof is in the filters. I blow them out weekly and can't believe how much dust gets in them. We are in the process of buying a bigger one for the whole house and will put the Walmart one in the bedroom. It may be worth looking into. I was told years ago to get one by my doctor. Wish I had listened years ago.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ronni, so sorry Tango is going through this. I know first hand how scary this is. Lulu went through this back in Mar/April shortly after her liver issues, which really had me nervous for her to be on a steroid, but she didn't suffer any ill effects from the steroid, and it certainly did correct her reverse sneeze/collapsing trachea episodes. She was having them so bad that the one that ended us up at the doctor she actually stumbled sideways, and I thought she lost her breathe--probable did. It was debilitating. My vet put her on a steroid and an antibiotic (if I remember correctly, I can call and ask exactly what he did if you would like). She is much better. She only has episodes now if I'm gone for a really long time, and she is excited to see me. Like yesterday, I left the house at 10AM and got back home at 8:30pm which is very unusual. She almost never got herself under control with her episode. She is not taking anything for it now. I will be very interested to see if you find anything to take to help. I thought about the Nupro Joint Formula.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> So sorry to hear this Ronni. Have you thought of surgery? They insert a stent into the trachea that keeps it open. I've heard good things about that. You may want to research it?


I was wondering if there was a surgery. The diagrams are helpful. I have heard of a collapsed trachea but didn't know exactly what it is. Hope Tango responds well to his medicine. He is lucky to have such a caring mom.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope you are able to sort through this. I'm sorry to hear that! :/ Sending healing vibes!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I don't know if this will help any, but this past winter I bought an air purifier; a cheap one from Walmart to see if there's a difference in Midgie's breathing and allergies & ours too. There has been a difference. The proof is in the filters. I blow them out weekly and can't believe how much dust gets in them. We are in the process of buying a bigger one for the whole house and will put the Walmart one in the bedroom. It may be worth looking into. I was told years ago to get one by my doctor. Wish I had listened years ago.


Thanks Lisa, it's a good suggestion. Certainly there's no downside to having one or two running in the house, so I'll purchase a couple and get that going. 

As is my habit with anything I don't understand well, I've researched this subject very thoroughly, and discovered that the collapsed trachea issue can be acquired, or genetic (and my two are genetic nightmares as far as I've been able to determine from their history because they're rescues - backyard breeding, puppy mills etc.) But if aggravated badly enough, the trachea can stay collapsed, resulting in a chronic condition that can lead to chronic respiratory disease, Cushing's disease, heart disease, seizures (from lack of air,) fainting upon exertion, turning blue etc. It's those latter issues I'm trying to avoid, given that Tango only recently (since my move) began having issues. That tells me that there's something in this new environment that is a problem, and as I'm now in my forever home and have zero plans to move again, I need to get a handle on the issue, before it gets too bad of a hold on Tango. 

I don't mean to alarm those of you whose dogs reverse sneeze. The chronic condition of collapsing trachea CAN result in a variety of life threatening issues, but that's not the norm. Many dogs go through their entire lives with the condition getting no worse. 

But in Tango's case, something in this environment has been very aggravating to him, as he managed to go for almost a full 6 years with no more than an occasional honk/sneeze......until we moved. That began this current downward spiral. There is every indication it's going to continue to get worse if left alone (as it has been getting progressively worse through the spring/summer) which means it COULD head in the direction of some of those more dire and life threatening issues. Hence my aggressive approach NOW, before it ever gets to that stage, so that it never WILL!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I was told years ago to get an air purifier for my severe allergies, I just didn't think spending the money on one would help much. I was really wrong and that's why we are getting a bigger, better one. Occasionally, I studied Midgie's blood allergy test to remind myself what all she's allergic too and have found out that 90% of what's on the list is in my front yard. 

It really breaks my heart for Tango to know that he's struggling to breath sometimes. He so lucky to have such a caring mommy trying to do the very best for him. I certainly know how frustrating it can be. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Lisa. :love4:

I'm very happy to report that after 24 hours of being on this medicine, I can report ZERO reverse sneezing!! It's nothing short of amazing. It seemed like there was improvement shortly after the first dose, but I thought I was just imagining it. Turns out that no, I wasn't! :cheer:

Tango's now run through all of the various things that would bring on an episode...dancing around waiting for dinner, running to the couch and jumping up, chasing Jazz around the living room, heading out to the deck to hang with me while I watered the plants.....nothing has caused the reverse sneezing to manifest! I am VERY relieved and cautiously hopeful that we can actually get a handle on this situation without having to resort to surgery. 

I realize it's early days yet, and that nothing is cured. The steroid has simply reduced the swelling and inflammation enough that Tango's airway is no longer obstructed. The drug did that. And it's a hefty drug with some nasty side effects if used for too long, which is why he's on a limited and graduated dosage. So now the trick becomes to find the right kind, and dosage, of antihistamine that will effectively get out in front of his allergy problems and stop them from irritating his respiratory areas to begin with, so that the tracheal issue never manifests. That's the overall game plan, but it's a big relief to be able to confirm that step one of the plan has been very effectively accomplished! 

It has to be a huge relief to Tango too, to not be constantly having to struggle to breathe upon any exertion! :iconbiggrin:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, that's so wonderful!! Yay!! I just love good news.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's some info I found:
http://burlingtonanimalhospital.net/pet_health/tracheal.pdf


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Girl!

I'm so sorry to hear that little Tango has been struggling. Poor guy! It sounds like you are on the right track though if he doing so much better so quickly. I have used Temeril P on one of my border collies quite a bit through his life (he is 11 years old now) and while it is a heck of a drug it is wonderful for him, stopping his severe allergy symptoms almost immediately. I didn't really see any side effects but he is so much larger a little extra weight wouldn't necessarily be noticed. He did drink more but that's about it. 

I really hope that Tango will continue to improve and that you can avoid surgery. It is so hard to see our little ones not able to run and play and do the things they love. My old border collie girl went through vestibular syndrome earlier this year and it broke my heart seeing her unable to walk and having to carry her around. She is much much better now but it was a horrible few weeks!

Hugs from us, Lilo and the border collies!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> Hey Girl!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that little Tango has been struggling. Poor guy! It sounds like you are on the right track though if he doing so much better so quickly. I have used Temeril P on one of my border collies quite a bit through his life (he is 11 years old now) and while it is a heck of a drug it is wonderful for him, stopping his severe allergy symptoms almost immediately. I didn't really see any side effects but he is so much larger a little extra weight wouldn't necessarily be noticed. He did drink more but that's about it.
> 
> ...


Hey Liv! Hugs back. :toothy4:

Didn't realized you'd responded. I came back to this thread to report that I spoke a bit too soon as far as Tango's response to the meds. 

About 72 hours in, his reverse sneezing and coughing began again....nowhere near as bad as before, but still, it was a HUGE disappointment to see it return. 

Apparently this is not unusual when a steroid is prescribed to handle things like inflammation and swelling. It doesn't solve the underlying cause of WHY the swelling and inflammation exists, it just calms down the symptoms or results. In Tango's case, what's causing the tracheal issues and all that swelling and inflammation is allergies. So now that the inflammation and swelling is presumably under control, an antihistamine may have a chance to work. He's supposed to get put on one a week to ten days in. I'm calling the Vet this morning to discuss that very thing with him.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sorry if I missed it in your post, but did the vet tell you what grade the Tracheal Collapse is?

Zero does the reverse sneeze thing, sometimes at random, and we've found the best way to help him is to plug his little nose, so he takes a long, deep breath through his mouth, and this seems to stop the "hyperventilating." I wonder if reverse sneezing is a partial collapse at that moment for Zero, or if maybe his diaphragm is spazzing?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reverse sneezing is a spasm of the soft palate at the back of the mouth. Not the same thing. Collapsing trachea can be triggered by reverse sneezing, but most chis reverse sneeze without having collapsing trachea.

Both Tiko and Miss Pearl have a mild form of collapsing trachea. But because of Tiko's age, all he does anymore is sleep, and Miss Pearl's advanced age and severe disabilities, they don't trigger a lot of episodes. Miss Pearl has allergies, too. We tried her on some medicine, but it didn't help much. Then we moved and I never followed up on it. I will take her in and see if there is something that could help her breath better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Zarita has this. She is 8 years old. She cannot play for more than 20-30 seconds before she starts with the coughing and gagging. It is sad to see her want to play, but turn around when she starts. She is about 1 pound overweight, which I have to work at. Walking, any exercise makes her cough??? All the vet does is press on her trachea, and she starts with the cough.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Chi Chi Mama said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it in your post, but did the vet tell you what grade the Tracheal Collapse is?
> 
> Zero does the reverse sneeze thing, sometimes at random, and we've found the best way to help him is to plug his little nose, so he takes a long, deep breath through his mouth, and this seems to stop the "hyperventilating." I wonder if reverse sneezing is a partial collapse at that moment for Zero, or if maybe his diaphragm is spazzing?


Without doing Xrays, an endoscopy or fluoroscopy, the grade can't be definitively determined. My Vet didn't suggest what grade it might be, other than saying it was not yet severe (which I assume would mean Grade IV.)

And yeah, Pam's right, reverse sneezing and tracheal collapse involve different parts of the anatomy, though they're related in that one CAN progress to the other, as it has in Tango's case.


----------

